# Anyone ever try this pedalboard?



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHPB1000 
I am curious on the quality, as it is a behringer product. 
This seems to be cheap but sometimes cheap can be good. 
I am also wondering if anyone has suggestions on a road case that i can carry a line6 dl4, 1 chorus, 1 phaser, 1 overdrive, a whammy and a wah wah in. My rig is simple and i hate having to replug shit every time i move stuff around.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

You better look on the Pedaltrain products! More expensive but more size options and you can have it with a really nice metal roadcase!


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would not do it, you can build your own pedal board yourself for much less and it will look 10 times better. The Behringer pedal board will accept "standard size" pedals, but what happens if you want to use a "non-standard size" pedal?

And as Ti-Ron says, Pedaltrain is another option, but a pricey option. They look sturdy and well made, but if you're a little handy, it'll be cheaper and a lot more fun to do it on your own, at the size you wish.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

i was also looking at Rondo music pedalboards, have anyone had some sort of experience with those either? they look too good for the cash.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dufe32 said:


> I would not do it, you can build your own pedal board yourself for much less and it will look 10 times better. The Behringer pedal board will accept "standard size" pedals, but what happens if you want to use a "non-standard size" pedal?
> 
> And as Ti-Ron says, Pedaltrain is another option, but a pricey option. They look sturdy and well made, but if you're a little handy, it'll be cheaper and a lot more fun to do it on your own, at the size you wish.


Even little old me, who's not great with tools, has been planning out a pedal board. And so I'm keeping it simple. I won't be able to get to it right away--but I've been drawing some plans and debating which one is best.


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you have an Ikea near you, you can pick up a slatted plain wooden shelf with multiple slats for wiring underneath. It's ideal for a pedalboard, and costs a whopping $5. I was planning on building my own, but couldn't jsutify the time and cost after seeing this Ikea shelf. You can check out my pics in the posted gear and pedalboard threads.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Grant2023 said:


> If you have an Ikea near you, you can pick up a slatted plain wooden shelf with multiple slats for wiring underneath. It's ideal for a pedalboard, and costs a whopping $5. I was planning on building my own, but couldn't jsutify the time and cost after seeing this Ikea shelf. You can check out my pics in the posted gear and pedalboard threads.


That is brilliant. I just looked it up. I think you're refering to http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50058512


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was planning out something with a cover--even though my gear rarely leaves the house. But I'd like something that would also house my 1-Spot.

BUT this Ikea idea intrigues me--and a cover should be easy to rig up for that.

Much simpler than the $6 or 7 piece of plywood I was considering and then would have to cut up.

I may have to pack for a day hike and hit Ikea. (Which would fit in well with checking out some hardwood for that other project I've been asking about.)


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Oct 7, 2008)

i did that ikea thing, its really cool for only 4 bucks but its not very big, i think it MIGHT be good for you. 

i found out about this site yesterday, they seem to have very good deals
http://www.rondomusic.com/pedalcases.html


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

kat_ said:


> That is brilliant. I just looked it up. I think you're refering to http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50058512


This one intrigues me. They come in different sizes too. Add a couple of rubber feet with different heights to have it in a slant, a coat of black spray paint, some velcro and voila, a pedalboard. I think I'm going to do this, I have enough pedals to make another board. 
kkjuwkkjuw


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

There's a really good thread on the IKEA pedalboard on TDPRI, check it out

I have had a Pedaltrain Pro and a Jr. and they're both fantastic products, but I will say one thing. I just got to work carrying my Tele and my pedalboard, and man, even the PT Jr. can get _really_ heavy on your shoulder when you're carrying it around for a while.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> There's a really good thread on the IKEA pedalboard on TDPRI, check it out
> 
> I have had a Pedaltrain Pro and a Jr. and they're both fantastic products, but I will say one thing. I just got to work carrying my Tele and my pedalboard, and man, even the PT Jr. can get _really_ heavy on your shoulder when you're carrying it around for a while.


I've got a Pedaltrain Pro with the hardshell case and as fantastic a pedalboard as it is, you're right about the weight factor. They are built to withstand a truck being parked on them though.


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hollowbody, that is a good link, that guy has done a very nice job. 

I have one of the larger versions of the GORM, and it easily fits 8-10 pedals. There are also angled add-ons, ith you want your board to wrap around.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Made my own, and am happy enough with it. <$20 worth of MDF and sheetrock screws and zip ties (which I now prefer to velcro, as my configuration is stable and even if it weren't zip ties are cheap). Top row has a slight tilt towards the front.
This was not a big time investment, probably an hour max into the actual construction phase. Setup, wiring, and debugging on the other hand.....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Grant2023 said:


> Hollowbody, that is a good link, that guy has done a very nice job.
> 
> I have one of the larger versions of the GORM, and it easily fits 8-10 pedals. There are also angled add-ons, ith you want your board to wrap around.


Angled add-ons, hmm, Ikea is looking like a likely spot for a trip very soon.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zontar said:


> Angled add-ons, hmm, Ikea is looking like a likely spot for a trip very soon.


Hahaha, GORM, GORM, GORM, GORM!!!!!


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10058509

These also come in multiple sizes, as you can see. I don't have a need for one of these yet, but it would look pretty slick to have these added on to the sides.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dufe32 said:


> I would not do it, you can build your own pedal board yourself for much less and it will look 10 times better. .


Yes thats assuming your a good handyman. I'm a handyman hack and so I chose to buy a fuhrman pedalboard/power conditioner. works and looks much better then anything I could ever build.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Grant2023 said:


> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10058509
> 
> These also come in multiple sizes, as you can see. I don't have a need for one of these yet, but it would look pretty slick to have these added on to the sides.


Except you've almost tripled the cost of your pedal board.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

another point is, i have to travel with my board as well.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Jul 30, 2009)

never tried it, looks junk.


----------

